# Kayak Fishing Group



## reniermf (Jul 2, 2014)

Is there a Kayak Fishing Group in Utah? >>O


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

https://www.google.com/search?q=uta...la:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=sb


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

I havn't found much in the form of a kayak fishing group. But there is definitely a need for it as it is a quickly growing group. I prefer fishing from my kayak over my motor boat most days.


----------



## Hkambo (Aug 26, 2014)

I am in the process of setting up my new hobie Mirage revolution 13 as a fishing boat and can't wait for fall fishing at strawberry.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Hkambo said:


> I am in the process of setting up my new hobie Mirage revolution 13 as a fishing boat and can't wait for fall fishing at strawberry.


I would like to see some pictures of what you do to it,I have been thinking about getting one .


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I usually don't fish for kayaks but if I hook one do I release it? Ha-ha! Get it? Kayak fishing...


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

If I could afford it, a Hobie fishing kayak would be my choice for any water I could drive to. As for now, my ole' 'toon will have to do.


----------



## caddisguy (Sep 10, 2007)

I would love to use a kayak but I haven't figured out how to troll a fly with no hands on the line? In a pontoon or a float tube I kick along backwards and when I feel a subtle hit I raise my rod and tug on the line. How do you do that with a double bladed paddle in your hands? I do see Hobie makes a kayak that you can peddle but they aren't cheap. Any solutions?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

There are pedal models also- not cheap-my nephew has one in Ohio- love it


----------



## kayakfishingutah (Sep 6, 2014)

reniermf said:


> Is there a Kayak Fishing Group in Utah? >>O


I have started a Kayak Fishing Group on Facebook. A place to swap stories and plan trips. Please join up. I would like to network with other Kayak Anglers in Utah.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/kayakfishingutah/


----------



## kayakfishingutah (Sep 6, 2014)

caddisguy said:


> I would love to use a kayak but I haven't figured out how to troll a fly with no hands on the line? In a pontoon or a float tube I kick along backwards and when I feel a subtle hit I raise my rod and tug on the line. How do you do that with a double bladed paddle in your hands? I do see Hobie makes a kayak that you can peddle but they aren't cheap. Any solutions?


An electric trolling motor can be attached with some ingenuity, but it will still cost you a bit to get it set up.






http://www.oceankayak.com/community/features/a_kayak_with_a_motor_on_it/


----------

